# Broil King pellet grill



## michdoug (Mar 30, 2019)

Anyone have any info or experience with Broil King pellet grill....The Smoke Pellet Pro XL...https://broilkingbbq.com/grills/smoke/smoke_pellet_xl_pro/


----------



## Craig Ward (Mar 31, 2019)

They're brand new this year, Seems they were very quietly release, I can't find any information or reviews other than their own website.


----------



## michdoug (Apr 1, 2019)

Craig Ward said:


> They're brand new this year, Seems they were very quietly release, I can't find any information or reviews other than their own website.


That's why I asked here....I didn't find any reviews on line either...


----------



## skidog (Apr 1, 2019)

Never heard of it, but am digging the rotisserie.


----------



## Craig Ward (Apr 1, 2019)

Sounds too good to be true...


----------



## joeyhansen (Apr 9, 2019)

I've been looking to add a pellet smoker to my back deck. I went to my usual BBQ supplier in Vancouver, who is a Broil King dealer and they had one in stock. It looked pretty well made. The steel seemed thicker than it does on the cheaper Traeger models (I've only recently started looking at pellet grills and haven't seen the higher end models like the Timberline in person yet). The guy told me that when they were playing with it, they got the heat up to 650 on the Broil King. They're having a sales guy from Broil King out to do a demo in early May so I'll probably check that out then but my first impression is that it seems pretty high quality.


----------



## michdoug (Apr 9, 2019)

joeyhansen said:


> I've been looking to add a pellet smoker to my back deck. I went to my usual BBQ supplier in Vancouver, who is a Broil King dealer and they had one in stock. It looked pretty well made. The steel seemed thicker than it does on the cheaper Traeger models (I've only recently started looking at pellet grills and haven't seen the higher end models like the Timberline in person yet). The guy told me that when they were playing with it, they got the heat up to 650 on the Broil King. They're having a sales guy from Broil King out to do a demo in early May so I'll probably check that out then but my first impression is that it seems pretty high quality.


----------



## michdoug (Apr 9, 2019)

The Timberline is out of my price range... I looked at them,  they are nice but $1800 to start is more than what I'm looking to spend....


----------



## joeyhansen (Apr 10, 2019)

michdoug said:


> The Timberline is out of my price range... I looked at them,  they are nice but $1800 to start is more than what I'm looking to spend....



Same. I'm in Canada and the Timberline 850 runs about $2500 (Canadian) on their webpage. My local BBQ dealer has the Broil King for about $1,500 (Canadian), which is still more than the finance department was willing to approve but I just sent her on a girls' vacation with some friends to Boston and New York so I'm hoping that softens her resolve a little bit (on the Broil King at least).


----------

